

Ask HN: preferred pointing device? - ConstantineXVI

Almost never see this topic come up; does anyone have a (desktop) pointing device they swear by? Currently using a MS "natural" mouse, but not super thrilled with it.<p>(For what it's worth, currently tempted by the Expert Mouse (trackball) and Magic Trackpad)
======
DevAccount
Magic Trackpad because of all the gestures. Selecting text is a pain but if
you've learnt the keyboard shortcuts for the IDE/TextEditor it's not an issue.

